# Storing Potted Rooted Plants - Cold Months Ahead



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

These rooted Rose of Sharon are doing well, but without a place to put them in the ground right now, what's the next best option?

What happens if they are left "above ground" throughout winter months?

Can they be kept in a structure like a barn?

Should they be pruned this fall?


----------

